# how to cite a website



## pop

One way to prevent plagiarism is to give credit to other folks work and when this citation is made from a website there are several standardized styles. One of the most popular styles is MLA (Modern Language Association) and APA (American Psychological Association). Choosing the style you want to use will allow either the use of in-text citations or a works cited page. Many research papers use MLA style while most technological reports and dissertations use APA style of citation. 

How to cite a website MLA style:
Collect the necessary information for an MLA citation:
The author or editors (if available), article name, Title of Website, any version number available, publisher information, any page numbers (if available), medium of publication, date accessed, and URL.
Follow the correct format:
Editor, author, or compiler name (if available). Name of Site. Version number. Name of Institution/organization affiliated with the site (sponsor or publisher), date of resource creation (if available). Medium of publication. Date of access <URL>
* Use the last name followed by the first name and if given, the middle name *
* If there are multiple authors, you need to separate using a comma and cite them alphabetically *
*Example *

Casselman, Ben, Angel Gonzalez, and Isabel Ordonez. “Chevron Hit With Record Judgment.” _The Wall Street Journal_ 15 Feb. 2011: A1. _Factivia_. Web. 27 Feb. 2011. <http://global.factiva.com.mutex.gmu.edu/ha/default.aspx>.
*Example of Parenthetical In-Text Citation using MLA Style:*

For the parenthetical in-text citation, you are going to need to include the first thing that appears in the Works Cited page like the author’s name, article name, etc. Usually, in-text citations are placed after the quoted or paraphrased information that is being used, like this:
“The Green Lantern is…the end” (Johnson, “The Green Lantern Review”)


How to cite a website APA style:
Collect the required information for an APA citation: The authors, date of publication, title of article, title of online periodical (if available), volume number (if available), [Retrieved] Date, [from] URL of Website.
*Follow the correct format:*

Author. (Date of Publication). Article name. _Name of website_. [Retrieved ] Date, [from] URL
* Name of website needs to be in italics *
*Example:*

Eilperin, Juliet. (2011, June 22). West Coast boasts underwater Serengeti, study finds. _The Washington Post. _Retrieved June 22, 2011, from Study: West Coast is like an underwater Serengeti, teeming with wildlife - The Washington Post
*Example of Parenthetical In-Text Citation using APA Style:*

For the parenthetical in-text citations, the in-text citations are also placed after the quotations. If possible, try to cite the website using the author and date in parentheses, like this:
“Family guy is …. Show” (Lang, 2011)







“how to cite a website.org.”learn how to cite a website mla style.website.3 June 2013.<http://How to Cite a Website MLA Style>

“how to cite a website.org.”learn how to cite a website apa style.website.3 June2013.<http://How to Cite a Website APA Style>

pop


----------



## jaysee

Citing sources when writing articles is very important. Thank you for the review!


----------

